# Shows near Liverpool????



## alcon1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

Is there ever any shows on around the liverpool area?? Or if not where would be the next closest show??

Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Robaston is the nearest and thats 16th Nov


----------



## alcon1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

cheers, 
was just wondering because I a from Ireland but was thinking for going to England for a weekend break mabey after x-mass and could mabey get a show in somewhere while im there.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There won't be any shows in the UK after November until June anyway.


----------



## Mona (Dec 23, 2008)

hey 
does any one where i can get a captive royal python from a breeder in liverpool or some where close?
thanks


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

hi you could try Caseym or young gun on here they are a couple who run Taylor made morphs i got a lovely female tiger retic from them dont know if they breed there own or obtain from others but do deal in cb animals


----------



## Mona (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks .:2thumb:


----------

